# Nizmo aka Trevor's Status.



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

SOOO. 
Mr Trevor left for a week vacation to hawaii.

and I'm a bit hysterical lol.
Darn these pregnancy emotions.
I'm counting down the eight days til that lucky butt will be home.
so you all can just forward your messages to me.
jusstttt kidding.

I'll be home with the doggies though and keep yall updated.
Nismo and Tiva even seem as if they know something is going on.
pictures tomorrow.
Thanks for your support everyone.
It means a lot!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a butt went on vacation and didn't take you! Some one's in trouble. I'm gunna kick his butt for sure.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> What a butt went on vacation and didn't take you! Some one's in trouble. I'm gunna kick his butt for sure.


Well someone who knew the doggies had to stay here with them,
and since I'm obviously the favorite. lol
ANNNDDD with the stupid pregnancy, totally kidding.
My stinking doctor said I can't get on a plane at all.
because it's a high risk pregnancy.
sooooo here I am. But that's ok cuz I'd rather be talking to you guys 
fo show. haha.
but if you still wanna kick his butt I got a whole nother list of things for you haha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL That's good that you don't have to get a puppy sitter cause things always happen, but I'm sure he'll bring you something cool or else I will kick his butt lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

at least we get to talk to you more now though  we are always here to talk to


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> LOL That's good that you don't have to get a puppy sitter cause things always happen, but I'm sure he'll bring you something cool or else I will kick his butt lol.


I asked him to bring back a onesie if he can get away from his mom for a little bit. But I doubt he will lol. Baby stuff freaks him out,



PeanutsMommy said:


> at least we get to talk to you more now though  we are always here to talk to


I know I'm sorry I've been distant.
all the stress has been overwhelming for me but I would love to get to know everyone.
and one day I'll be more VIP than Trevor.
lol its good to compete a little right.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

its okay i know how you feel, my husband has an account but he never gets on here he is always so busy i am gonna try and get him on here again though


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Well I don't drive so I'm stuck in the house for the next eight days.
so I'll for sure be on here quite a bit


----------



## ShakaZ (Nov 12, 2009)

You don't drive??? Wow, you're the first person I've ever known who is of age to drive and don't.... maybe its just because down here a person HAS to drive.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

if i don't gotta drive, i wont! mostly cuz my car is rapidly careening down a hill to crash and burn  but... that's beside the point!!!

WHAT A BUTT MUNCH! going to HAWAII!?! what the friggin' eff!!!!!!!
ima kick his bootyhole!

but we <3 you! (more than trevor! dont tell him! he might be offended!)


----------



## bullydogla (Oct 15, 2008)

My wife and I haven't been on vacation together for years. Last year we took turns taking care of the beasties while the other went on vacation. I went to vegas and she went on a cruise. I would board them but with 3 it is way too expensive. If we do an overnighter to like a b&b or something my daughter can watch the dogs. But an extended is out of the question.
And yes everything works out just fine. In fact january made 18yrs of marriage!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Awe all alone! I left my husband for a week to go to hawaii with my mom, he was sad too! But he also lived there for 5 years so it wasn't that bad. Sorry your home alone but enjoy the dogs and your peace and quiet, I love it when Leonard has to go out of town for work, it is my vacation! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lol Lisa when my fiance has to work and i get home and have like 5 hours to myself im like YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.

i guess i'm lucky to have my boss/best friend that sees my dogs on a regular basis and is more than happy to watch them for me


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> if i don't gotta drive, i wont! mostly cuz my car is rapidly careening down a hill to crash and burn  but... that's beside the point!!!
> 
> WHAT A BUTT MUNCH! going to HAWAII!?! what the friggin' eff!!!!!!!
> ima kick his bootyhole!
> ...


Do you own a Toyota? :rofl:

I wish I could go to freaking Hawaii.... lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

ShakaZ said:


> You don't drive??? Wow, you're the first person I've ever known who is of age to drive and don't.... maybe its just because down here a person HAS to drive.


You need to drive here too,
when I was fifteen I was an idiot and got an MIP.
wellll long story short I had to wait til I was 18 and now no one really wants to teach me so thats where that's at


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> but we <3 you! (more than trevor! dont tell him! he might be offended!)


oh that's a given,
everyone loves me more.
even his family lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bump for sarah


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

:O what the poop! Trevor's sneaking on to see what we're chatting about!!!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I should have known he would.
well no he can't 
he's on top of a damn mountain waiting for a stinking
Tsunami to hit,
and giving me anxiety.
He can be thousands of miles away and still make me panic non stop.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

funny how they do that huh Sarah. everytime Josh has deployed I go thru that.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

It's like having a child.
I'll sit there and talk about how mad he makes me and how much we won't make it.
when secretly in the back of my head I know I am supposed to be with him.
Only because even when he's just going to Portland,
I freaking out don't crash.
Watch for crazy people.
Don't talk Crap out your window to the big guys.
hahaha.
and now hes so far away to where if something did happen I can't fix it.
so that drives me nuts.
probabably because I am a crazy control freak lol


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

ever time my husband leaves for school i always tell him text me let me know you got there okay. i have such anxiety about other peoples driving i just want to know he got there safely


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I have anxiety about his bog mouth and road rage lol.
My brother was deployed for 8 months to Afghanistan.
Well he was driving those big cars lol.
and a bomb blew up right next to him.
he was badly injured.
His pelvis was shattered. The bone fragments tore his colon.
He was on a breathing machine for days.
He developed diabetes because of it.
His upper leg bone was snapped like a twig in half.
He got a concussion.
causing him to lose his memory which thank god he is slowly regaining.
This happened on my birthday btw.
and his foot was smashed.
all sorts of things I can't think of.
But he was in germany for almost two weeks and now he's in DC with my sister and their kids. he should be moving back to our area next week sometime.
So I feel you on the deployed part.
But it isn't my husband.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

omg Sarah my thoughts are with you and your brother. I hope he makes a full recovery. Thank him for his service for me.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

i would freak out too Sarah! and that's awful about your brother, I wish him a speedy recovery!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.
He's actually recovering well.
It's crazy though to hear that now he has to re learn how to walk and talk correctly.
The human body is very interesting. lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

okay its day four, five days left til he comes home.
and I think its the emotions from the pregnancy, or not.
but I'm feeling super sad today.
I'm ready for him to come home now.
and when we talked today he was really snappy with me.
which kinda made me sad cuz I was really excited to hear from him.
mann this sucks.
I hate him
and hawaii


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

awwwww ~hugs~


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> awwwww ~hugs~


thanks,
lol I needed it.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

no problem i can say i have been in your shoes many times but josh was gone along time and there were days i wouldnt hear from him. i definately understand your emotions


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Ahh, the ups & downs of relationships... Gotta love it but that's life. Guys get like that sometimes, my husband says it's from dealing with our moodiness. *shrugs*

Not a good excuse in my book, but it's as good excuse as any - especially since they have nothing to deal with... You shouldn't keep stressing yourself out though, it's not good on your health or the baby's.

My brother's name is Trevor too.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Ahh, the ups & downs of relationships... Gotta love it but that's life. Guys get like that sometimes, my husband says it's from dealing with our moodiness. *shrugs*
> 
> Not a good excuse in my book, but it's as good excuse as any - especially since they have nothing to deal with... You shouldn't keep stressing yourself out though, it's not good on your health or the baby's.
> 
> My brother's name is Trevor too.


i Just wish he was here is all.
he made a promise to me last night lol.
that he would never go on a vacation again without me.
which was good to hear.
I don't think I'm really stressing.
I just feel really depressed and lonely without him.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i woke up still drunk this morning


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

lovely to share Trevor.
your an a hole.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> i Just wish he was here is all.
> he made a promise to me last night lol.
> that he would never go on a vacation again without me.
> which was good to hear.
> ...


Just looking out for ya, guys can be stressful, no doubt about that.  Hang in there lil sista... My husband travels half the year away because of work, which can be overwhelming time to time. Just vent as much as you need, I over stressed myself once.

Chin up


----------

